
Facebook Re-enables Tag Suggestions Facial-Recognition On By Default - chewymouse
http://thenextweb.com/facebook/2013/02/01/facebook-re-enables-tag-suggestions-facial-recognition-feature-in-the-us-on-by-default-for-all/
======
denzil_correa
Some people will just NEVER learn.

